# Fluval hose and Hydor inline heater question



## dgaddis1

About to place an order for a filter and heater for a 75G. Getting a Fluval 406 and a Hydor 200W inline heater.

What parts to do I need to hook it all up? I want to have everything on hand and no have to order more stuff and wait for it.

The filter comes with ribbed hoses, will they hook up to the heater? The hose is 3/4" the heater is either 1/2" or 5/8" (I'm going to get the 5/8" unless there's some reason I shouldn't?)

What if I put one of the Fluval rubber hose ends on there? I found some for the 405 filter hose...is it the same as the 406?


----------



## Sub-Mariner

Dont use the ribbed hose, you need to buy vinyl tubing and use reducers to make it work. You need some hose clamps, 3/4" hose, 5/8" hose and 2x: 3/4" - 5/8" reducers.


----------



## bbortko

When I had mine I used PVC 90s to go around the rim of the tank, vinyl isn't as flexible as the fluval hoses.


----------



## calveezzzy

If the hose is the same size as the Fluval 405, then here's what I did for mine:

I got some 5/8" vinyl tubing (it's the same size as the fittings for the 405, so no reducers needed). You are also going to need hose clamps since it doesn't fit super-snug on the fittings. Since the heater also has 5/8" fittings, you don't need reducers there as well. Also, get a new direction u-tube output since the Fluval one won't work with the vinyl tubing. The most important thing is to use hose clamps (even on the heater and the connector on the Fluval even though they have their own clamps just to be sure that no water leaks out.


----------



## bluenosebully6

I just sold a buddy a 404 and we switched to eheims 5/8 tubing......he grabbed a 300 watt juror online and it all fit perfect


----------



## meegosh

Did you have any luck getting your inline installed on the 406? I got a Hydor 300w 5/8" that I'm wondering about hooking up to a Fluval 406. I think the Fluval uses 3/4" ribbed hoses.


----------



## bluenosebully6

Swap the hose out for eheims 5/8 as I posted above


----------



## meegosh

Great, thanks! I just picked up some 5/8" tubing from Big Als to connect my old Magnum 350 up. That's all I needed to know. Thanks again.


----------



## bluenosebully6

I boiled some water and let the end sit in it for a minute or so to soften them up and they slide right on


----------



## dgaddis1

Got mine hooked up. Just bought the fluval rubber hose ends and used them with the stock ribbed hose it works great. The hose ends were labeled for use with the 405, but I think the hose is the same for the 405 and 406.


----------



## bluenosebully6

Yup they're the same though I hate the ribbed hose it gets full of hunk then when u turn your filter back on after cleaning it goes into ur tank unless u run water through them while cleaning the cannister.....I switched to eheims 5/8 vinyl tubing and imo its way better


----------

